# Something is wrong with my Black Moor Goldfish. I need help.



## Jossie88 (Mar 9, 2008)

My boyfriend and I have a 75 gallon tank with different types of fish in it (obviously), but there is a problem with my Black Moor Goldfish. He/She lays on the bottom of the tank and barely moves. He/She tries to swim but then quickly falls back down to the bottom. I cannot tell if he/she is bloated because he/she is big. What is wrong with it??


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

What size tank?
What fish and how many are in the tank?
How long has your tank been set up?
Do you test the water parameters, ammonia, pH, nitrates, nitrites?
What temperature is your water?

The answers to those questions should help


----------



## Jossie88 (Mar 9, 2008)

It is a 75 gallon tank. We have 8 fish in it. It has been set up here for over a year. It's about 74-75 degrees. I am not sure what kind of fish the other ones are. we have another Black Moor but nothing is wrong with it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Do you have a heater on the tank? Goldfish like cooler temperatures, but without knowing what other fish you have, it may not be good for them to change that now.

It does sound like a swim bladder problem. Without knowing the specific cause, I'd suggest fasting (not feeding) your fish for a few days. This should help clear anything from the fish's intestines etc and allow for less pressure on the swim bladder organ. He may just be constipated and the swim bladder disorder is a result, but it could be more complicated than that. In any case, fasting should help. And don't worry about the other fish going without food for that period, they should be fine.

What do you feed your fish? 

Can you take a photo of the fish?


----------



## Jossie88 (Mar 9, 2008)

No we don't have a heater on our tank. It wont let me upload the picture I just took. We feed our fish Tropical Fish Flake Food.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Sounds like he may just be constipated, hopefully. Flake food is ok and fine as a staple in the diet, but you should add some variety. Try feeding bloodworms (live or not). Goldfish love veggies too. A slice of zucchini will be appreciated now and then


----------



## Jossie88 (Mar 9, 2008)

We through zucchini in for our piccasomis(sp?) sometimes. I will try feeding them something else every now and then. Thanks for they help!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Plecostomus? No problem, that's what I'm here for . Good luck!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

To get the picture up its usually best if you host it on someplace like photobucket, then use the link for web pages they provide. It works everytime 

And you can give him some skinned peas (frozen, no salt added kind). I would fast him for 1-2 days then give the skinned peas. That helps with constipation


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Jossie, get some frozen Peas, squish them out of the shell, and feed them only that for 2 days. Best laxative for the fish population.
But if, like you say he/she drops back down like a rock, that "rock" may very well be it's problem. Is the gravel on the bottom small enough for them to swallow? Goldfish are glutinous eaters, and will sometimes swallow gravel. If they get to much? well you guested it, they sink like a rock. Unfortunately outside if surgery, there's not much that can be done.


----------



## Jossie88 (Mar 9, 2008)

The rocks in our tank are too big for them to eat. I will try fasting them for a day or two then give them some peas. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, try shelled English Peas as they usually take care of any stomach problems with goldfish.


----------

